# National Disaster Search Dog Foundation



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Like them on facebook for all their recent updates and news about their teams of search and rescue dogs.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/NationalDisasterSearchDogFoundation?fref=ts

Nutro is honored to supply High Endurance to these special pups that put their lives on the line to find missing people. These dogs do amazing work and I am proud to see them do such a great job!


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

James Kotary said:


> Like them on facebook for all their recent updates and news about their teams of search and rescue dogs.
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/NationalDisasterSearchDogFoundation?fref=ts
> 
> Nutro is honored to supply High Endurance to these special pups that put their lives on the line to find missing people. These dogs do amazing work and I am proud to see them do such a great job!


Thanks for the post! I've been following them on Twitter for a long time, but I'm thinking they update more of their activity on FB. It's nice to see, the good they are doing.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

I am glad you like the post. These dogs do tremendous work and not a lot of people know about them. The NDSDF does not seem to get the media recognition they deserve because they are deployed to fire and rescues all around the country.
Yes it does seem there is more activity on facebook. It is like that with many things on social networks. I find that I tend to go to facebook more than twitter because I see twice as many updates and posts from those I friend or follow.


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

James Kotary said:


> I am glad you like the post. These dogs do tremendous work and not a lot of people know about them. The NDSDF does not seem to get the media recognition they deserve because they are deployed to fire and rescues all around the country.
> Yes it does seem there is more activity on facebook. It is like that with many things on social networks. I find that I tend to go to facebook more than twitter because I see twice as many updates and posts from those I friend or follow.



...sorry for late response to your post. I enjoy seeing the NDSDF feeds on both FB & Twitter. At the end of the day, this org does good work!!!


----------

